# 9.1-RELEASE packages



## thethirdnut (Jan 5, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance please, but is it just a timing issue with the lack of the 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/' branch?

Does this typically get created sometime after a new RELEASE and its just not yet present hence all current 'pkg_add -r <package>' currently fails?

Don't take this as a complaint - I'm just curious how this typically works in the FreeBSD-world.

TIA


----------



## trh411 (Jan 5, 2013)

You need to read the Release Notes:

_Due to the security incident reported here:

http://www.FreeBSD.org/news/2012-compromise.html

only the small third-party package set on the DVD image is available at this time for users who require pre-built packages (just GNOME and KDE windowing systems). The FreeBSD Project's package building infrastructure is undergoing a complete review and redesign. At this time we can not commit to a date the full release package set will become available. A separate announcement will be made when that becomes available. If you wish to install 9.1-RELEASE now you can build your own packages using portsnap(8) to obtain an up to date ports tree and then build the packages. If you require pre-built packages you should wait for the announcement of the full release package set becoming available._


----------



## thethirdnut (Jan 5, 2013)

Missed that part - thanks.

So with a typical release then would the binary package set be more or less immediately available after the RELEASE?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, they usually are. Many essential packages are also normally included in the DVD. This time only some of them were.

As the document says, and as an alternative to building everything yourself, you can use the 9-STABLE repository.


----------

